# Rockwell punch ?



## pelallito (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello,
I turned a 30 Rockwell punch with a carbide tool today . I used it to push something through a die and it bent. I also have a 60 RW punch on hand. What should I use to turn that down to size?
Thanks for the help.
Fred


----------



## joeby (Apr 10, 2009)

60 Rockwell is going to be rough to turn, even with carbide. Grinding is the usual method of machining stuff that hard, a file is about 60-62 (I think).

 Not saying it's impossible, but I'd think a very rigid machine and special tooling to do it.

Kevin


----------



## JMS6449 (May 2, 2009)

YOU WILL NOT SUCCESSFULLY MACHINE ANYTHING OVER 52-54 RC WITH CARBIDE.


----------



## pelallito (May 10, 2009)

Hi JMS6449,
Thanks for the advice. I am setting up an SB toolpost grinder. I still need to buy wheels for it.
Regards,
Fred


----------

